# DT hub is here



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I just picked up our rebuilt wheel list night. The new DT 540 hub is very nicely made, but very subdued in style compared to current bling fashions. We will take it out over the weekend for an initial abusing. It should hold up well and only a few years will really tell us how durable it is. I like the design better than pawl systems. The thing with pawls that bothered me is that you rely on three very small points (on a three pawl system) to distribute all of the pressure. Then those points have to independently and simultaneously engage or else you only have two or one point handling all the pressure. The DT "star ratchet" uses two toothed rings which interlock with each other giving a much larger area of contact. Again, the pawl system served us very well for years, but then it didn't. Here's pics of the DT insides:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, we do not use the Molykote grease for our drive rings. We use Phil Wood tenacious oil.

Our Cannondale/CODA?Hugi hub slipped one time. I speculate the Molykote was in need of being cleaned up and and relubed. Regardless, the drive slipped during a high output to climb standing start. The sound and shudder through the frame was attention getting.

Ever since I just use the oil even though I have the Molykote on hand.

Nice hubs and impressive drive mechanism.

PK


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Dt Lube*

DT was very specific about NOT using one type of lube. Of course I don't remember for certain which they said, but I think it was petroleum based. I tried to call to check but couldn't get anyone as most of them are at Sea Otter right now. I'll check about what and why and post later.


----------



## Jay P (Dec 16, 2005)

thumbs up from me on the DT hubs.

things to note:
- trail service ability
- you can carry an extra set of ratchets
- use only thier lube and on longer _tours_ carry a little

i have over 4000 miles on a 440 Freeride hub on our tandem with no problems just some lube. doing high speed decents on the tandem makes me think the force is just blowing it out...

anyway, good product and will use the 540 on my new Fandango!


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Jay, you are the second person to mention carrying extra star ratchets. Has anyone actually destroyed one?


----------



## jjensen (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 440's (front) and 540's (rear) on two bikes. Have managed to break every hub we've ridden (including King) except these. They require a special grease exclusively: http://spicercycles.com/product/dt-swiss-ratchet-grease-20g-sku-lu1950-qc37.htm


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> Jay, you are the second person to mention carrying extra star ratchets. Has anyone actually destroyed one?


On the CODA/Hugi hub we trashed, prior to the hub body splitting, the drive ring slipped. The damage was it rounded the outer tips of the drive rings. The rings were replaced and the hub was good until the aluminum body failed.

I'm confident those first rings would work for many more miles, but replacements are cheap.

I have the special Molykote lube. I just prefer the tenacious oil knowing it will not slow the engagement of the drive rings or prevent 100% engagement.

The hubs are so easy to clean and relube, the mountain tandem sees service about each 6 months, which is about 300 miles of slow technical riding. The road tandem gets cleaned and relubed around each 1000 miles. The suspension fork sees more love than the hubs.

PK


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*First run*

We took the DT out for a slow rocky grind today. Basic report it that it worked like a hub should. We were just as slow on the climbs, just as tentative on the descents. This hub spun when it should and didn't when it shouldn't. We did work it pretty hard today, but only a couple of years will really tell how it holds up. I might try the new 36 tooth rings for faster engagement at some point, but only if the folks at DT promise me they are as strong as the 18 tooth.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> I might try the new 36 tooth rings for faster engagement at some point, but only if the folks at DT promise me they are as strong as the 18 tooth.


Somehow I was under the impression, but don't know for certain, that they don't interchange.

PK


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I think they do, but I'll check with DT Tuesday when they are all back.


----------



## aka1972 (Sep 22, 2005)

We are using the Hügi TD Hub since three years and I am quite happy about it.
However it might break as well - No problem as it can be serviced very easily, but carry spare ratches with you.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523284

I am using the grease that DT Swiss provides for that purpose and would not use others as the folks at DT are quite stict on this:
_CAUTION: Never use normal grease
in the freewheel mechanism, because this
will impair the function of the star ratchet
teeth. Only use DT Swiss recommended
special grease for this procedure !_

http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/2009/OldDocuments/MAN_HuegiTD_ED_2004.aspx


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Dt Lube*

I just checked with the DT office, and here's what they had to say about a couple of questions:

1) the 32 tooth star is interchangeable with the 16 tooth. BUT it is not as strong as the 16 tooth! It is lighter and more finely machined. (no thanks)

2) Any synthetic lube will be ok as long as it is not too tacky. Do not use oils. (I didn't get a "why" about oils, sorry)


----------

